# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Lamar Clauys Is a conman

## outcast44

Made a deal with Lamar Clays. Since i DON'T TAKE PAY PAL HE SAID HE WOULD OVERNIGHT A mo TO ME i Shipped the Pixie frog on Mon and he said he was going to overnight the MO to me on Mon also. The last time we spoke he said he was on his way to send it. So I went ahead and shipped the frog I told him $250.00 shipped little did I know that shipping was going to be $75.00 because the frog was 4lbs. I was willing to take a hit on the shipping because I really needed the money. Well that was the last that I heard from. The frog was send and he got it. When I tried to call him to find out why I did not get the money. He said I had the wrong number but I recnised his voice. Ever sinse then He won't pick up the phone or respond to my many texes. So now I don't know wat to do instead of letting everybody not to trust him.He is:

Lamar Clays
201 Wiggins Road
what MS 38751
(619) 928-6187 


DO NOT TRUST THUST MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!


If anybody knows if I have any legal recourse please let me know. It killed me to get rid of that frog but I needed the what. Now I am out 250.00 for the frog and $75.00 for the shipping. Do I have any legal recourse?

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Xavier

I'd imagine you could be able to sue him, as he did unlawfully acquire some of your animals. One thing to note, frog forum doesn't really like "loud" arguments between buyers and sellers, there are other places on here and on a similar website called fauna classifieds. Here's the link to the fauna classifieds one: http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/foru...splay.php?f=13 and the one on this forum: http://www.frogforum.net/forumdisplay.php?f=27 If I had moderator powers, I'd move this thread to the testimonials section myself, but looks like we'll have to wait. I hope you get everything resolved, as this must be a very stressful situation for you right now!  :Frown:

----------

